# It's Saturday



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

After having finally removed the Sinn from my wrist for over 12 hours







going with this and trying to rediscover the feelings that I had when I first got the Mirage, it had been a grail of mine for a while when I first got into wearing watches


















Also finally taken some new pics of it on this strap, I think it look alright but would welcome comments


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Tissot


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Good morning,

Staring off with the O/M on a lumpy










Paul


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Wearing my *Omega Seamaster* *GMT* today


















Phil, the Mirage looks great on that strap







I've always liked the Mirage or Sinn 103 on a brown strap. There's a picture in the Photo Gallery of a Mirage on a Tan Ostrich which look fantastic


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Starting the day with this one.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Starting the day off with this new addition. Another Doxa, this time the 750T Searambler. This is the one I wanted originally, but it's taken me a while to find a good one. Picked this up on one of the forums - the warranty card says it was purchased from Doxa on Dec 11th 2007, so not surprisingly it looks new.









A few Q&D pics until I have more time



















Rich


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Aqua Lung today.

Alasdair


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Jaeger-leCoultre Master Grande Taille


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

6309 diver today for a change..


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

the searambler looks good Rich, first live picture I have seen.

Sea-Dweller this morning


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

stayed with the maratac









on a all day pub crawl later (it's straw bear weekend)

Will probably find the "indiglo" useful tonight! Oh and the compass thingy might be helpful when I'm slaughtered!

.

.pic nicked and cropped without permission


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> After having finally removed the Sinn from my wrist for over 12 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you should sell it to me 

today i'm wearing a casio thermometer .. just arrived in the post from markf...


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Today i choosed my aristo "b-uhr"










Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today.

Seiko 6309 that was made the same time that I came into the world (Nov 1977)










Mark


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT24T*


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Some really beautiful pieces on display today guys!









I got this one in the mail the other day. It's a Timex Reef Gear and I guess you could call it a "budget divers watch" ( if such a thing exists...? ). It's surprisingly well made though with a heavy, solid feel to it. The bezel is tight yet smooth, and the screw-down crown is also tight. Strong lume and a separate Indiglo button. Anyway, I'm wearing it today ( and at about $15,00 it's a bargain, imho







).


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Also finally taken some new pics of it on this strap, I think it look alright but would welcome comments


Excellent combination Phil







Love black dials with brown straps









RLT16 for me:










Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

this olde clunker for me...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

dapper said:


> Excellent combination Phil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan, it does work dosen't it









BTW Likeing the RLT16, looks good


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Alas said:


> Aqua Lung today.
> 
> Alasdair


Is it my eyes or is the watch sinking into the table ?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Going on a manly mountain bike ride to manly places so the manly G-Shock it is


















Have a good Saturday


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ill be wearing this for a while i think ,its very heavy though.


----------



## Paper Lawyer (Mar 26, 2006)

mutley said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Aqua Lung today.
> ...


I thought that too, Mutley, when I viewed the image on my Blackberry in the comfort of my bed this morning. On closer inspection on my PC I realised that it is a patio table with a hole in the middle for the parasol


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Aqua Lung today.
> ...


Like heavy, Man!!!

















:lol:

Actually I think it`s sitting in a pole hole


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been wearing this so far today...

*Mido Multifort Ocean Star,Model M8823.4.38.8, ETA 2824-2,25 Jewels*


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm going through an LED phase









*Majestyk M-1*



















It's a huge 45mm wide steel lump of digital goodness


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Still breaking in my toshi tan on a seiko, probably the most comfortable strap I've got


















Cheers

Andrew


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

I am currently wearing this,










picture stolen from the net.

i've had it just shy of a week now, and im chuffed, its gaining 4 seconds every 24 hours.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> the searambler looks good Rich, first live picture I have seen.
> 
> Sea-Dweller this morning


Mmmmmmmm............

I'm with the Stowa again.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

makky said:


> I'm going through an LED phase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooel looking!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

makky said:


> I'm going through an LED phase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cool is that!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

In a 70's mood today so I'm going with this one:










Some great watches out there today guys.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

pg tips said:


> on a all day pub crawl later (it's straw bear weekend)


I pity the few remaining brain cell that will survive - that is a 'mental' festival.

One of which that are peculiarly British, and we do so well.

Surprised the do-gooders haven't banned it for our own safety & welfare...

or because it is discriminatory (to straw bears, or to those who wish to be straw bears, or to those who aren't straw bears...)

I'm wearing this


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

PhilM said:


> After having finally removed the Sinn from my wrist for over 12 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil, I think a strap one step lighter in tone would be about right. Ricster mentions Tan and I agree with him.

Rob


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> Phil, I think a strap one step lighter in tone would be about right. Ricster mentions Tan and I agree with him.
> 
> Rob


Hi Phil, just adding my tuppence worth to your strap conundrum. I agree with Rob and Rick, a tan strap would suit my old mirage better, imho anyway. Maybe something like this:










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

PhilM said:


> After having finally removed the Sinn from my wrist for over 12 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 'numers dial' one of those and quite miss it. I have had a few mechanical chronos since, but I think the Mirage has it just right.

I alternated between a tan or black Hirsch Liberty and a Hadley Roma pilot-style bracelet. Roy's Â£24 oyster looks good too.

Still the Sinn for me, today on rubber.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just swapped over to my Seiko Tuna with a new strap that needs some breaking in (new leather arrived Thursday and I'm really pleased).










Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm still with the f300


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this for the evening...

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Just picked this up from a service so wearing it for a while.

Although you can't tell from this old picture, it needs a new crystal - if anyone knows where I can get one, please let me know.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Just swapped over to my Seiko Tuna with a new strap that needs some breaking in (new leather arrived Thursday and I'm really pleased).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top strap again Rich.









Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Barryboy said:


> Phil, I think a strap one step lighter in tone would be about right. Ricster mentions Tan and I agree with him.





Agent orange said:


> Hi Phil, just adding my tuppence worth to your strap conundrum. I agree with Rob and Rick, a tan strap would suit my old mirage better, imho anyway. Maybe something like this:


Rob, Gary, I think you might be right on the tan, had this strap for a while so I can imagine that it's not the same colour now as when I first bought it











quoll said:


> I had a 'numers dial' one of those and quite miss it. I have had a few mechanical chronos since, but I think the Mirage has it just right.
> 
> I alternated between a tan or black Hirsch Liberty and a Hadley Roma pilot-style bracelet. Roy's Â£24 oyster looks good too.


Have to agree with you on the Mirage, I don't know if it's because it was the first real grail that I got but it's a favorite for sure. Am now faced with a WIS dilemma as recently aquired the Sinn 103UTC and I need to think about letting something go... oh well descions









BTW After all that have changed over to the RLT20 now.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> BTW After all that have changed over to the RLT20 now.


Very nice Phil









I've changed to the RLT38


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> makky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going through an LED phase
> ...


i love it

its the sort of thing commander straker would wear on space 1999.....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped to this for this evening.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

have taken off the bullhead to try my other new-ish purchase now on a new hirsch strap.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Went SAR today, after all, it was raining!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Just swapped over to my Seiko Tuna with a new strap that needs some breaking in (new leather arrived Thursday and I'm really pleased).


Looks good Rich, I'm also wearing (or rather was wearing, but ISP problems stopped me posting) one of your creations on my Tuna Can (even though I ordered it to go on my Anonimo it will not fit - that watch is a pain for after market straps) & I think it looks great.


----------

